# Sticky_Budz  Journal



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 4, 2007)

Sept )02 2007 OK i thought that i would start a little grow journal with some bag seed of some real good mid grade stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm waiting for some seeds and when they come in they will be added to this grow. Anyways i took 15 seeds and put two in each of the big pots and the rest in the starter kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gonna start them right in the soil they can germinate in there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm using MG moisture control has a three month feed. lights I'm unseeing CFLs 26 watt have more for when plants get going these plants are gonna be grown in the closet but the trick of this grow is they are gonna be outside for six hours of light and 12 hours inside this will help save a few bucks on electricity bill
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont pay for it because its included in the rent but the land lord is right at my door when there is an change in the bill
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here are some pics of the set up this is temp until it is finish want to have a veg room and a flower room


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 4, 2007)

> but the trick of this grow is they are gonna be outside for six hours of light and 12 hours inside this will help save a few bucks on electricity bill



Just be careful with that one Sticky. I did the same thing and ended up with fungus gnats. Good luck


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

right on Sticky. I hope you have a good turn out. What kinda seeds are you waiting for?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 4, 2007)

Sept 04 2007 well today i looked in the room and was happy at what i saw i have a seedling popping through the soil so that means that we are off to a good start working on wiring some more lights into the room  gonna have to put sunglasses on when i walk in the room lol have a great night every one peace


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 4, 2007)

Good luck on the grow Sticky.......


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 4, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Just be careful with that one Sticky. I did the same thing and ended up with fungus gnats. Good luck


HGB pointed out that i just fought with mites on my outside grow and that i shouldest put anything out there so there is a change of plans they will be staying indoors  thanks for stopping in bro 
clever_intuitionright on Sticky. I hope you have a good turn out. What kinda seeds are you waiting for?
thanks for stopping in bro as for the seeds a friend is sending me some he told me i will see when they get here so i hope its something nice  hes had some great grows so its gonna be a good strain


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

Lok at that sweet lil baby girl.  Wishful thinking here Sticky.    Good luck with this grow.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Sept 04 2007 well today i looked in the room and was happy at what i saw i have a seedling popping through the soil so that means that we are off to a good start working on wiring some more lights into the room  gonna have to put sunglasses on when i walk in the room lol have a great night every one peace



Is that the seed sitting on top of the soil?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 4, 2007)

yes that is the one that popped through and that's another thing that HGB pointed out the i should bury it a little  i like to keep my seeds shallow in the soil until they pop than and some more soil they germinate faster that way for me


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for stopping by mom and i sure hope it a girl


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

Right on, to each his own...just checking though


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 4, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Right on, to each his own...just checking though


i appreciate it all bro I'm open for all opinions and help


----------



## Growdude (Sep 4, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> i appreciate it all bro I'm open for all opinions and help


 
Well you look well on your way and not needing any help, good luck on your female ratio.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 4, 2007)

kanehduhbuz said:
			
		

> so, tell me sticky, exactly why is it a good reason not to bury the seed? also, that is not a tuna laying on top of the dirt there ( flopping around like a fish out of water) - dont u no seeds live in the dirt - not on the dirt. best to go back + read some basic germination/grow info - good luck bro


 
Now in the real world, don't the seeds fall off the plant and onto the ground as nature intended? Who is there to make sure that the seeds are properly planted?

Granted of course, nature makes millions of seeds and only a % of them make it as opposed to our three or four "paid for" seeds, so it is a good idea to nurture the **** out of them so they don't die.

I'm sure if Sticky keeps his seeds moist, and covers them with a little layer of dirt after they germ, all is not lost, IMHO.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 4, 2007)

it is not good , + i'm sure most will agree, to encourage poor growing habits. the poor things r  laying there naked, exposed for the world to c, the hot rays of the sun beating down (kinda like tannin in the sahara desert on a monday), on it constantly, searing 1st,2nd+3rd degree burns all over its /+yours (stickey budz) shrivelledup, soon to be dead,  $ investment.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 4, 2007)

kanehduhbuz said:
			
		

> so, tell me sticky, exactly why is it a good reason not to bury the seed? also, that is not a tuna laying on top of the dirt there ( flopping around like a fish out of water) - dont u no seeds live in the dirt - not on the dirt. best to go back + read some basic germination/grow info - good luck bro


For one this isn't my first grow  OK that seedling wasnt pushed down enough and it popped through the soil i have added more soil to protect it i have done my reading on this site plenty of times and have had plenty of success from my grows  i Kinda take that as an insult telling me to go back and read when i have gave you nothing but positive feed back on yours  enough said


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 4, 2007)

sorry man. - no dis meant in any way shape or form. will be more positve next time.


----------



## HGB (Sep 4, 2007)

how's the baby's doing?

best part of grow'n is when they hatch :hubba:


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 5, 2007)

2 words........ Night Vision Goggles

Just live in the dark! LOL  

looking good friend.   have you seen the quad cfl setup? Is that stickied in the DIY?  it should be.  It will focus your lumens and i think a couple of those will get your plants through flower.  Taking them in and out will work but i think they will be pretty loose budz at higher risk of getting caught.

Pluss its a royal pain in the azz. 

I do take plants in and out though.  I have 5 outside now.  2 planted and 3 potted.  I like outdoor organic.  But the budz do not compare to my indoors.  I have an outdoor that i harvested by trimming  down low but left a couple nodes and then just watered the pot and it re grew.  Its very healthy and i cant wait to harvest this girl again!

Your grow is off to a good start Sticky.....keep it up.  Most of the fun in the grow is doing it your own way!


----------



## AlienBait (Sep 5, 2007)

:aok:   :watchplant:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 5, 2007)

*Whats going on Sticky Budz. Stopped by to see how the grow is going. Got any updates? *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 6, 2007)

well quick update on my seedlings seven of them have broke ground and all of them look nice and healthy will post some pics of them when i get back 
TBG thanks for stopping in will have some pics for you when i get back from the hospital OK 
AlienBait thanks for stopping in nice to see all you green thumbs in here


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 6, 2007)

Hospital?  :holysheep:   i hope your all right man.  Later on tonight i'll smoke a doob and chant a prayer for ya.

peace


hmmmmmm.....if i don't know who you really are though, will my prayer find your spirit?  I'll give it a go anyway.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 9, 2007)

Sep 09 2007 OK here's an update on my babies they all seem to look OK to me but there is one with a heart shaped leave on it weird but all and all things are gong great:hubba:  here are some pics of the porch ones too.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 9, 2007)

Sweet babies, and beautiful ladies.
Congratulations on MVP,
good growin'


----------



## jash (Sep 10, 2007)

ladies and youngers looking good sticky,good luck for the next of your grow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2007)

*Everything is looking great Sticky. I wouldn't worry about your little lady. Every now and then you'll get a mutant with some strange leaves.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 14, 2007)

Sep 14 2007 well its been five days sense the last update and cant believe the difference already they are looking great a couple of pots have sprouted a few babies so I'm gonna pull them out before its too late dont want them roots to get all tangled  i also give a buddy of mine a bunch of babies that i was gonna put in my other grow room but I'm gonna save that space for my seeds that are on there way woo hoo hope u all like the pics any feed back would be great thanks


----------



## medicore (Sep 14, 2007)

very nice rich color.  I like how the stems are red also.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 14, 2007)

Lookin good Sticky ,in those last pics there water droplets on the leaves do you foliar feed them aswell or something


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 18, 2007)

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> Lookin good Sticky ,in those last pics there water droplets on the leaves do you foliar feed them aswell or something


yes i do they seem to love it at the moment lol thanks for stoping in bro


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 18, 2007)

hey everyone just thought id say that the babies are doing great i will post some pics at the end of the week  but i would like to also add that i started my second grow room this morning with some nice strains:hubba:  here they are
Swazi Safari
       X
Cherry Thai

WW X WW

Cherry Malawi

K2 X WW

C.M X DP-Sage

this will be my first real strain lol all i ever grown was skunk and bag seed   so i will be looking forward to this:hubba: 

Also here are some pick of my ladies out on the porch if you look close you can see some purple in them so hopefully these ladies will take care of me where i saved them from bugs:hubba:


----------



## Herblover (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice crop Sticky - Herblover


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*Whats going on Sticky. I see your ladies are coming right along and looking great. I'm sure you will be rewarded in the end for saving her from the bugs.   Keep up the great work mang. :aok: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 19, 2007)

Some very nice strains you got there Sticky !


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks for stopping in TBG and Runbyhemp its a pleasure to have you guys stopping in .
Well i dropped five strains in cups on Tuesday the 18th and they are all above soil and looking good i will post some pics of them when my batteries are charged for the camera just wanted to post that they are above ground and looking strong here are the strains that are in the cups 
Swazi
x
Cherry Thai

WW X WW

Cherry Malawi

K2 X WW

C.M X DP-Sage
:hubba:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 21, 2007)

here are the pics


----------



## jash (Sep 21, 2007)

looking good sticky


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 21, 2007)

hello stickey - how its growing? wife o.k? girls r lookin mighty fine. those strains sound a bit exotic? anything special about them we should no about? - do u have any specs on them?- . keep up the good grow.


----------



## HGB (Sep 21, 2007)

look'n great sticky....

love that triple heart shaped coty  

think you will like those new strains   

grow on

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking great Sticky Budz.    I love watching the girls grow.


----------



## AlienBait (Sep 29, 2007)

Looking nice and healthy brother.

By the way, do you work at a coffee shop?  I noticed that you start your seeds in coffee-shop type paper cups.  LOL!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 30, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Looking nice and healthy brother.
> 
> By the way, do you work at a coffee shop? I noticed that you start your seeds in coffee-shop type paper cups. LOL!


Thanks for stopping by bro. lol no i dont work at a coffee shop just drink alot of coffee and i buy the cups in bulk with like 200 cups:hubba: 
here's some more pics of my babies:hubba:


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Sep 30, 2007)

Lookin good. I have the same thermometer. I seen it in a few other pics also, must be popular lol.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow Sticky - You are surely going to have a jungle growing in about another month.  Some very interesting strains ya got there.  Going to keep watch on this.......

PB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 1, 2007)

*Damn Sticky the ladies are growing up fast and looking great i might add. Crap mang before ya know it them ladies are gonna be frosty with buds.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 6, 2007)

hey TBG thanks man far from your grows but i did get some of my knowledge from you  I'm thinking of putting a few into flowering soon and the rest i will let veg longer dont want them to get too big  Thanks for stopping in 

pot belly thanks for stopping in bro and i cant wait to see what these new strains have to offer me Thanks to a good friend that gave them too me:hubba:  again thanks for stopping by peace

JerseyFreshB thanks for stopping in too and yes i have seen that thermometer around alot too lol got it at wally world its cheap money lol thanks for stopping in bro peace

Well here are some more pics of the ones out on the porch that survived bugs and went into flower late think I'm gonna have to put them in the basement under the HPS because the days are getting short and cold nights the buds aren't developing to good. Also some pics of my babies inside hope you all like peace

Hey Alien Bait thanks for stopping in too bro  peace


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 6, 2007)

*Sticky, those are some nice looking ladies you've got there!!!   

Speaking of ladies, how's the wife doing? *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 6, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Sticky, those are some nice looking ladies you've got there!!!  *
> 
> *Speaking of ladies, how's the wife doing? *


She is doing great hun thanks for asking and also thanks for stopping in so how are you doing haven't heard from you in a few hope all is well


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2007)

beautiful plants, just looked in to see how they were doing, great job!


----------



## BLAZEOUT420 (Oct 6, 2007)

how old are they?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 6, 2007)

BLAZEOUT420 said:
			
		

> how old are they?


 they are all different ages lol when i started this journal i started with some skunk seeds and some bag seed then i got some really good seeds in the mail so i killed ten plants that were bad seed to make room for my new strains:hubba:  the ones that are on the porch were started in the summer there were eight plants and they all had mites so i was battling them and lost six plants to them bastards but two survived not the greatest plants but they smell like skunk so bad so i hope they make me happy seeing i saved them lol well thanks for stopping in Blaze hope to see you around again peace


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 6, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> She is doing great hun thanks for asking and also thanks for stopping in so how are you doing haven't heard from you in a few hope all is well


 
I'm glad to hear that, Sticky!  All is well with us as well!!  Waiting for my seed order to arrive...:hubba: ordered some Speedqueen from Mandala Seeds via Aliengrowshop.  Keeping  my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 6, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Well here are some more pics of the ones out on the porch that survived bugs and went into flower late think I'm gonna have to put them in the basement under the HPS because the days are getting short and cold nights the buds aren't developing to good. Also some pics of my babies inside...


 
Nice garden you've got going, Sticky. Send me some of that cool weather, would ya?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey stoney thanks for stopping in brother. would love to send some of this cool air your way lol the weather is weird around here was 80 yesterday and now its 40 today lol was like 30 at 5am warmed up some probably get in the 60s today I'm definitely gonna have to bring the ladies in.

OK have a slight problem i noticed that i have these little bugs flying around in my grow room i was reading some post and i think they are Nat's and i think they may have come from the new soil i bought the other day anyone know of the best way to get rid of these guys and also what kind of damage they can do to my plants? any help on this will really be appreciated thanks peace


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 7, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey stoney thanks for stopping in brother. would love to send some of this cool air your way weather is weird around here lol was 80 yesterday and now its 40 today lol was like 30 at 5am warmed up some probably get in the 60s today I'm definitely gonna have to bring the ladies in.
> 
> OK have a slight problem i noticed that i have these little bugs flying around in my grow room i was reading some post and i think they are Nat's and i think they may have come from the new soil i bought the other day anyone know of the best way to get rid of these guys and also what kind of damage they can do to my plants? any help on this will really be appreciated thanks peace


 
Man, would I like some of that chilled air! The swamp I live in doesn't ever get very cold. It's as humid as an indoor swimming pool year round.

You can get a bag of Diatomaceous Earth and put just a thin layer on top of your soil. It acts like tiny razor blades and slices and dices all the critters that try to come up out of the soil.

It will resolve your problem FAST.


----------



## BLAZEOUT420 (Oct 7, 2007)

hey sticky u said that i have about 2-4 weeks?.if so thats cool i thoght that i had to wait longer.thanks for your help.oh ya this pic i took today and the green one is from yesterday and the plant other branches have nice white hairs on it to,but i look at it this moring and i saw some of the white hairs turning brown or orange.i cant realy tell but they definately are turning color. i would like to know if that is a good thing or a bad thing.well thanks for helping me hope to here from u soon. 




                                            JUST BLAZE!!!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 7, 2007)

:holysheep: plants look great bro i would say 3 4 weeks the red hairs will continue to get red as the plant gets closer to harvest check this out

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938

Hope this helps you and bro your plants look sweet:hubba:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 7, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Man, would I like some of that chilled air! The swamp I live in doesn't ever get very cold. It's as humid as an indoor swimming pool year round.
> 
> You can get a bag of Diatomaceous Earth and put just a thin layer on top of your soil. It acts like tiny razor blades and slices and dices all the critters that try to come up out of the soil.
> 
> It will resolve your problem FAST.


hey stoney can i get that stuff at home depot or some garden shop or do i have to order that online? also thanks for the help


----------



## BLAZEOUT420 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks bro :hubba: that help out alot .ill keep u update:goodposting: on the pics\





                            JUST BLAZE:48: 
​


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 7, 2007)

just got a new digital camera still trying to figure it out lol but the first pic taken when the batteries were put in was a pic of my MJ plant lol hmm see that it is blurry gonna have to figure out the settings lol was just in a rush to try it lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 7, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey stoney can i get that stuff at home depot or some garden shop or do i have to order that online? also thanks for the help


You might find it locally. I'd call first and save a lot of running around.

If you order it online, you'll have it in a few days.

Good luck man.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 10, 2007)

:hubba: OK well i made my decision well HGB and Mutt help me with it. they made a great point about putting my plants in the basement for one i will be bringing the mites in my house under heat which will make them multiply even more two if i make a small green house on my porch i will still be breeding them so why not just cut them down and end those critters for good:hubba:  besides i dont need them getting into my grow room at all i lost to many plants to those bastards:hairpull:  so i cut one down wasnt much on her do to the stress shes been through but boy did she stink lol and it was sticky as hell there was no seeds so that was a good thing i will cut the other one down latter the wife wanted me so i had to tend to her  so i thought i would throw a few pics up of the little Budz that i got Remember i had eight plants and lost six to those mites and these two barley survived but still gave me Some budz so it wasnt a total loss right  so here is the first plant peace.


P.S thanks to all the members and mods here for all the great help and support for my meds


----------



## HGB (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey sticky,

you made the right choice bro IMHO

I have been in your shoes and know what it's like to get up and running for your self.... can take 6 months to be self sufficient.... Its a long wait indeed

this should put the might problem to rest for you.... just hope you haven't brought them inside already bro...

keep a very close eye out and dont go in the grow the same day you chop plants with mites  

thanks for share'n your grow with us all bro..... even if bad thing's happen it's still good info for others at sometime:hubba: 

look'n forward to see'n the new plants grow into monster for you and supply you with the meds you need....

keep on keep'n on brother and check your PM's  

:48:


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 10, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> just got a new digital camera still trying to figure it out lol but the first pic taken when the batteries were put in was a pic of my MJ plant lol hmm see that it is blurry gonna have to figure out the settings lol was just in a rush to try it lol


 
Hey Sticky, the pic looks very nice, especially when you shrink it down a little.  Look at those lovely flowers!!  

Edited:  Thought I'd add that your harvest looks very nice, too.  Looking forward to a smoke report soon!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2007)

*Hey Sticky sorry about the Mite problems. Those little SOB's are a pain in the arse. We had to chop down one crop because of mites one grow and haven't seen them back. Let's just hope this will be the only time you get them as well. Look at it this way mang some weed is better than no weed.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 11, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hey Sticky sorry about the Mite problems. Those little SOB's are a pain in the arse. We had to chop down one crop because of mites one grow and haven't seen them back. Let's just hope this will be the only time you get them as well. Look at it this way mang some weed is better than no weed.  *


Hey TBG thanks for the kind words brother and your right i wasnt a total loss but it just sucks was my first outside grow and i know that i can do better than that but hey i look at it this way i still have some budz to smoke and a bunch of plants that are in the grow room so i will be happy soon:hubba: as of right now i just switched the lights off in my room it is time for flowering hopefully they are all females  hey TBG you have a great day brother and dont smoke to much of that sweet budz you have save some for me peace


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey everyone today is October 11 2007:hubba:  and i just shut my lights off in my room and will be putting them on 12/12 lighting from here on in so hope fully they will be all females will update when sex starts showing peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2007)

*Ok everyone it's time for the FEMALE **GREEN MOJO DANCE. :banana: :guitar: :banana: *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 11, 2007)

*JUST REMEMBER WHAT ALL THOSE LITTLE SEEDLINGS TURNED OUT TO BE IN ALL YOUR OTHER FANTASTIC GROWS !!:watchplant:  LOOKS LIKE A NICE START STICKY!!  
 I KNOW THERE WILL BE A VERY NICE HARVEST IN YOUR FUTURE!! :aok:*

*I AM EXCITED TO WATCH YOUR GROW!~! :smoke1:​*


----------



## jash (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck on your flowering time sticky


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 11, 2007)

hey Sticky, sorry to hear about your mite problem. Hope you get lots of girls to make up for it. Can't wait to see the next pics


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 11, 2007)

how did i mis this thread!!! what going down Sticky?? your plants are looking nice. What seeds did you get in the mail??


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 11, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> how did i mis this thread!!! what going down Sticky?? your plants are looking nice. What seeds did you get in the mail??


 Hey BFK thanks for stopping in bro the strains are
Swazi Safari
X
Cherry Thai

WW X WW

Cherry Malawi

K2 X WW

C.M X DP-Sage

A very kind friend sent them to me 



Hey Run thanks for stopping in to bro and i hope i have a bunch of females to show you guys on the next update peace


----------



## HGB (Oct 11, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Ok everyone it's time for the FEMALE **GREEN MOJO DANCE. :banana: :guitar: :banana: *



can I lead  

hey sticky I tried some CM about 1 month into cure last night and woooohoooo it's a nice med smoke bro:hubba:

I tried to light a cig 3 times that was never out to start with 

:48:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the mite problem, hope the new grow turns out as you want.  Nice looking buds even tho the mites were a problem.  How did they smoke?

oops what was i thinking? got to dry them first.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey whats up everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just thought i would throw up a few pics of the ladies they are all in the flowering room and are looking good to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what you all think???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now that i have them in the flowering room that means my veg room is open for a new grow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thinking of starting a few more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Maybe some STONEYBUD SEEDS:hubba:  )well enjoy the pics any feed back will be great thanks peace


----------



## HGB (Oct 18, 2007)

I would advise you to start the stonybud seeds ASAP

just try'n to help like smooochie


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 19, 2007)

very nice looking great,ps


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2007)

*Everything is looking great Sticky. :aok: *


----------



## jash (Oct 19, 2007)

looking great stickywaiting to see your buds fatten up:hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 19, 2007)

Yea start up a new grow do that do that!!!!!LOL ill love to see more stoneybudz grow.    ya got a nice tall1 there in the back i see there looking great


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2007)

Sticky looking great man. Good luck on the SB grow. 



			
				HGB said:
			
		

> smooochie


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 24, 2007)

i just cut down the last plant out side that had mites i left it out there for an xtra week just to see if the buds would fatten up but they didn't oh well think I'm gonna make this into hash does this have to be cured to make it? think im gonna go pick HGBs brain


----------



## Mutt (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad you were able to get something dude. Considering your mite woes.
I'd cure em before making hash.
Still a good looking bud...Don't cut yourself short man. :aok:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, it looks sweet sticky, you got a return, so its a success, good goin, and enjoy your hash 

85


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Oct 24, 2007)

hi sticky - your outdoor buds looks better than any of my outdoor + wayyy better than my indoor. way 2 grow bro.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 25, 2007)

*Hey Sticky, I have to agree with everyone who has said that those are some very nice buds!!!  They look fantastic!!*  :aok:


----------



## stonedsmithy (Oct 25, 2007)

nice effort sticky hope the smokes nice


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 25, 2007)

Mites or not that bud still looks sticky


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone it means alot 
I just pulled another male out today think that is the last one have him in a different room gonna collect some pollen off him for one of my females:hubba: 

I also put five Stoney Bud seeds in pots today so they should pop in a few days  thanks again peace


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, they look nice. All I can do is wish!


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 25, 2007)

Great grow man!!! :aok:


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the mites.:hairpull:  

 Still got buds though, so all is well.:hubba: 

I don't know if you need to cure your buds to make hash.  I didn't and it came out just fine.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2007)

*Damn Sticky bummer about the mites mang but something is better than nothing. I see you got some Stoneybuds germing? :hubba:  Good luck with them mang and hope you get those frosty phenos.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 26, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Great grow man!!! :aok:


Hey DL thanks for stopping in bro it means alot glad u like the grow 

Alien thanks bro like u said at least i have some bud and this one is much better looking than the last better all around so far  thanks again for stopping in peace


TBG ya them mites do blow lol But now i can say there gone yay Hope i never have to deal with that crap again  Yes i did throw five stoney bud seeds in yesterday so they should be popping out by tomorrow Now if they look like your i will be all set  thanks for stepping in brother peace



Ok the Dp Sage is a male i took it out the room and put it in the closet under some cfls until i can get some info on how to colect some pollen from it and also can i store this pollen until im ready to use it or do i have to use it right away? also when i do use the pollen to put on the female where do i put it and how and can that female be in the same flower room with the other ladies? or will she polennate them too i dont want that to happen that would **** lol any help on this will be great never did this before.

Oh when do u know when it is time to take the pollen from the male i mean is there a specail time?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's some update on some of the ladies flowering:hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 27, 2007)

there looking good sticky. How tall are they??


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 27, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> there looking good sticky. How tall are they??


some are a foot and half and the others 10 inches but they will grow more want some bud ready for christmas and the new year


----------



## jash (Oct 28, 2007)

buds looking very good sticky:hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2007)

*Whats up Sticky. The ladies are looking as healthy as ever. Keep up the great work mang.  *


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice looking buds, sticky!  They definitely look nice and healthy!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey whats up everyone   Well i was just working in my garden and just finished transplanting the rest of the ladies into there final home its been a stressful week for them because my wife lost my digi camera with pics of my grow on it so i panicked and riped down my grow room and put all the ladies in bins and took them over my uncles house and after doing all this my camera was recovered latter that night  its a long story but the person that found the camera was a family member and it was returned with no worries  so now my girls are back home and can be taken cared of well  took some new pics so i hope you all like peace


----------



## Fing_57 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking good Sticky 

you haveing more probs?    :holysheep:
glad you found the digi and the grow wasn't compromised   :woohoo:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 2, 2007)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> Looking good Sticky
> 
> you haveing more probs? :holysheep:
> glad you found the digi and the grow wasn't compromised :woohoo:


LOL That's me got this black cloud that just follows me around cant get rid of it lol thanks for stopping in MR Bud of the month hope i get some buds like that:hubba:


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 3, 2007)

Ladies are lookin like they're enjoyin themselves Sticky.......of course i don't know a lady who doesn't like a night out on the town    

I'm sure those girls are happy to be home!


----------



## jash (Nov 3, 2007)

your ladies looking great sticky:hubba: nice fotos especially the last three:hubba: glad to hear you found your digi again


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Sticky, plants are looking great. Glad you found your camera.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey allgrownup jash And Mr MVP Runbyhemp  Thanks for stopping into my Garden and for the kind words :hubba:  as for the ladies i kept one in a smaller pot just to see the size difference in them 
I also will be posting some pics of my Stoney Bud babies soon hope to see you all around again soon peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 4, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great Sticky. :aok: Looking foward to those Stoneybud pics. Keep up the great work my brother.  *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 4, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Ok the Dp Sage is a male i took it out the room and put it in the closet under some cfls until i can get some info on how to colect some pollen from it and also can i store this pollen until im ready to use it or do i have to use it right away? also when i do use the pollen to put on the female where do i put it and how and can that female be in the same flower room with the other ladies? or will she polennate them too i dont want that to happen that would **** lol any help on this will be great never did this before.
> 
> Oh when do u know when it is time to take the pollen from the male i mean is there a specail time?



hey sticky_budz, nice plants you have there. hope you get a monster harvest  

about that male, put some white paper under the male to collect the pollen. and as for pollenating the females, imo you should pollenate the lower buds, completely cover them with male pollen, and do it again after a few days. as for that pollenating the other girls? im not sure about that, it sounds like a reasonable debate. couldnt you keep her in a different room for a few days?? and knock off as much eccess pollen as you can before returning it to your room.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 4, 2007)

* Hey Sticky...Pot Belly is doing something similar with his male, but I think he may be waiting for a bit to pollenate...hopefully he will chime in here with his wisdom...:hubba:    

I'll be watching closely how you handle this...I may be doing the same thing soon...unless, of course,** all  8 of my babies turn out to be girls!!   :shocked: :holysheep:   But that can't  happen cause I just don't have  enough room!!!   *


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Sticky!

I am just beginning to get into producing a viable MJ seed with a known Afghani male. I am forced to propogate this very fine strain as I have no more of these seeds. I want to do the right thing to keep the breed going. This very recent thread was the beginning of my search for answers:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19161

Being that my grow characteristics is a very small number of plants, I don't have the luxury of picking through 200 seedlings "for the latest flowering male". 

There are also other good qualities to look for in a male you are using for breeding: Hollow main stems like a straw instead of "pithy" filled stems. 

Common sense tells me that the more mature pollen would be more viable than the first batch. HGB confirmed with his post. So I am taking my time with my pollen.

Cannibliss is on the money with catching the pollen with something under the plant.

If you feel you've given him plenty of time to "mature", set him in a cool, dark place with no air movement for say 3 days. You'd get all the pollen you'd need for a while. Pollen stores well in a small airtight cannister and hidden in the deep freeze. Constant freeze/thaw cycles between batches may shorten the potency of the pollen........Maybe, maybe not.

I believe Bombudpuffa has sexed many successful crosses. I think he has explained his technique in one of his GJ somewhat recently.........TBG also has had success as you well know.:hubba: By the way you lucky dog you with the StoneyBud seeds. 

I would not want to seed my whole plant - just a small cola. That would give many many seeds for my use.

Hope this helps. Check in with my Afghani GJ as I'll be doing the seeds in it as I go...........

Hope this helped.

PB


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey pot belly thanks for the info bro i owe you one:hubba: lol
Here roll it up Time for a smoke session  I think this is dry enough for us to smoke  anybody want to Join


----------



## Fing_57 (Nov 7, 2007)

looks like some Sticky Budz to me
:48:


----------



## Cam (Nov 7, 2007)

* Looks delicious my friend...happy smoking :smoke1:*

*         Cam*


----------



## HGB (Nov 7, 2007)

looks like some fine HGB there bro:hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 7, 2007)

good looking ladies Sticky. And yea let me join ya in the smoke session. ill match ya blunt, joint, or bowl. or all 3


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey everyone sorry haven't been posting much just been busy do to the holidays But i thought i would post some pics of the girls they seem to be doing ok been having some issues with the room temps dropping real low at night the grow room is close to an outside door and there is no heat in there but i took care of that problem:hubba:  Well I'm off hope all is well with all of yous  
Peace
Oh that is some of the plants i will post some more of the others latter when i have more time


----------



## jash (Dec 2, 2007)

whats up sticky.its been a long since last update- girls looking great:hubba:- nice looking sticky buds you have there bro:aok:  :bong::bong1:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 2, 2007)

*Everything looks great Sticky you growing fool.    Damn mang how many plants you got going? Your doing a great job as always my friend keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 2, 2007)

wow there looking good


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 2, 2007)

*Hey there Sticky, thanks for the update...those are some lovely looking plants ya got there!!  Very nice buds coming on, too!!!   *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 15, 2007)

well thought it was time for an update on my grow wich is doing real shitty at the moment. I have been abusing my plants badly in the last few weeks do to not being home because of legal issues and Xmass shopping one plant grew into my light again this is the second time this has happen to me but this time the cola got pretty toasted that would be pic six lol but the rest of the plant is fine lol anyways i will still get some smoke out of these lovely ladies


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Dec 15, 2007)

wow hope everything works out for you. i think you can do it, they still look good


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 15, 2007)

hi sticky, seasons greetings to u + all. no u can save those girls - easy.
     have a save + merry christmas, my friend. sage u later


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 16, 2007)

*Hey Sticky, great job, now matter the burn!!  My smaller WW's aren't doing too well either...Magnesium problem I think, but the large one is doing good...But it's important to the see glass half full instead of half empty, right?????*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 16, 2007)

*Damn Sticky you gotta take better care of the ladies so they can take care of you.   Still looking good mang. :aok: *


----------



## jash (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah, you still have some nice ladies to smoke and thats the most important! what about the orange light-you got a hps?  burning one for you right now!  :48:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey everyone happy new year Havent updated my grow in awhile do to the holidays havent had much time  Also im not too happy I have discoverd that i have Mites again yup thats right again:cry: The first time was with my out doors if you remember so i choped that grow early now i have them dam pest inside So im not sure what im gonna do here should i battle them again this time or should i just cut my whole grow down and make some hash with it.
I have harvest some of my plants for the holidays and the smoke was great Well i will let you all know what i will decide to do when the time comes in the mean time here are some pics


----------



## tcbud (Jan 6, 2008)

Great looking for having mites, i used some neem oil on mine last spring..and a friend uses a mix of garlic and tobasco sauce to get rid of mites.....worked real good and they stayed away.  But you look real close to harvest....anyway good luck to you in any case....
good growing
tcbud


----------

